# art request: Warforged Barbarian



## Thordain (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm playing in a play by post game where I have a warforged barbarian. 

*Background:*
Sentinel is an artifact of an unknown civilization. Perhaps extra planar, perhaps alien, perhaps from an empire long ago. A sentient machine who was unearthed with no memory of his original purpose, he has chosen a male persona. He wanders the world, trying to find why he was created, and by whom. Sentinel is programmed with several battle modes giving him various abilities in combat -- when a battle mode triggers, his eyes change color.

*Appearance:*
Sentinel does not look like other warforged. His design is completely different. He has a faceplate with eyeslits but no mouth. Behind the slits are a blue light, and on his chest is a circular disk that radiates the same blue light (think iron man in appearance). He wields a massive two handed Morkenkrad.

The physical look and color is very similar to this:

http://www.enworld.org/Pozas/Pictures/Illustration/warforged.jpg

Except think iron-man ish with no mouth, eyeslits instead of eyes, and a circular glowing disk on chest. 

If anyone could do a sketch, 3D model, or a token, I'd be extremely grateful!!


----------



## kroh (Oct 30, 2008)

not exactly to specs... but you are free to use it if you want...







Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Aikuchi (Oct 30, 2008)

---

I wanted to doodle this - but I realized I had no idea what a two handed Morkenkrad looks like! - and the net isn't helping 


---


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's the Mordenkrad picture from AV p.63


----------

